# 27599 - need an alternate CPT code



## Willow123 (Apr 15, 2013)

Coding denial:

Detail procedure: # 1A diagnositic arthroscopy was proformed. (29870)
#2 A small midline anterior incision was made. The paratenon was split in the midline. The abnormal tissue in the proximal patellar tendon was excised. A bur was used to smooth out the bony bump at the distal patella. The tendon was then repaired side to side with the paratenon. The incision was closed with 2-0 suture.

What should I code for the 2nd part? I utlized 27599.Was I right?

Thanks,


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 16, 2013)

Willow123 said:


> Coding denial:
> 
> Detail procedure: # 1A diagnositic arthroscopy was proformed. (29870)
> #2 A small midline anterior incision was made. The paratenon was split in the midline. The abnormal tissue in the proximal patellar tendon was excised. A bur was used to smooth out the bony bump at the distal patella. The tendon was then repaired side to side with the paratenon. The incision was closed with 2-0 suture.
> ...



did you look at 27380 patella tendon repair?


----------



## Willow123 (Apr 16, 2013)

thank you. I will relook at this one.

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 16, 2013)

also do not code the diagnostic arthroscopy.  Once a definitive procedure is performed you no longer code the diagnostic of the same area.


----------

